# [Mutant Future]Welcome to Slimy Lake! (OOC)



## Alvordian (Jan 13, 2010)

_The journey across the barren Crunchy Desert took nearly a week on foot. Only by sheer will and good fortune did you and your companions make it through the wasteland of broken glass and oily sand, alive.

Now, standing on the edge of the desert, you and your comrades peer at the bartered map you've carried all those long miles. The promise of adventure, unearthed tech and a better life lured you to this spot. All you need to do to achieve these goals is to learn the lay of the land, survive dangerous radiation and fight off the attacks of mutated monsters.

Welcome to Slimy Lake!_

Having failed in an earlier attempt to recruit a rules lite d20 variant game, I have decided to DM an opened ended sandbox style game.  I've always found the denizens of ENWorld hospitable to a wide range of games, even those that aren't d20 or D&D. So the rules I will use are arguably my favorite- the free, new OGL based "old school" styled post apocalyptic game, Mutant Future.

*What is Mutant Future?* Its a rule set in the vein of Gamma World, based on the rules that powered Basic D&D circa 1981. Its a crunchy and slightly gonzo set of rules, where players take the role of mutant human, plant or animal; one of three types of android; or pure human. For more info, take a look and grab the rules here. Just scroll down and click on the core rules download to get the free pdf.

*What is a sandbox, you might ask?* A sandbox goes back to the earliest days of role playing. Its a setting, mostly unexplored, which the characters explore, hex by hex. The PC's decide where they want to go and what they want to do. Monsters are fought, ruins explored, and loot is taken.. and there's no real plot except that the players make as they interact with the world. The players PCs are the heroes of the setting, and shape the world by what they do (or don't do).

*The setting?* Its a mini-sandbox created by Jeff Rients in the old school fanzine Fight On! called Slimy Lake. The map (by Chrisitan de la Rosa) is attached.

Characters will begin at level 1. Chargen info will follow if I get enough interest. Looking for at least 3 or 4 players.

Interested? Just look at the rules, chime in, and let's go!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2010)

Call me intrigued, but I will have to take a longer look at the rules first.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm interested.  I also need to look over the rules to see what is possible...


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 13, 2010)

No problem either of you. I think you'll find the chargen and mechanics different yet familiar, especially if you've played any other edition of D&D. And even if you haven't its a fairly rules light game.

But thanks for responding.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks very reminiscent of Gamma World.   Hopefully some others will chime in with interest...

How do you plan on creating characters?  All random?  Or something else?


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 13, 2010)

For chargen I will go by the book and go random. The whole random mechanic for creation and leveling up  is fun, unpredictable and usually results in some interesting  (and sometimes powerful) characters.

Androids get to pick mutations, but have different bonuses and weaknesses. 

For chargen I'll probably use a dice server like hamete.

I'm still mulling over the idea of doing all the die rolling in game or letting players..or both. I'm leaning over doing all the rolling given the format. So input in that regard is appreicated.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2010)

I have no problems with randomly generating mutations.  That was a big part of the fun when we played Gamma World way back when.  As for rolls required during play: my personal preference is for the GM... er, Mutant Lord to make the rolls.  Many people prefer using a dice rolling site like Invisible Castle and linking the rolls.  I have no objections to that if that is the way you choose to go.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok then here is what Ill do. I will make the die rolls in game.
 And as  long as we're on the subject of die rolling lets talk chargen. 

If you wish to play go to Invisible Castle and start rolling. Please link rolls here. Chargen will be by the book except that when rolling for attributes roll 3d6 six times and assign one of the rolls to an attribute as you see fit.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 14, 2010)

Here are just a few slightly disjointed thoughts concerning rules and setting..

A game like Mutant Future utilizes no feats or skills. I advise players unfamiliar with such a system not be phased by this and not limit a PCs actions because they don't feel they have the ability. Being descriptive in roleplaying and trying imaginative actions in combat and out are helpful to the DM and can be liberating to the player.

Also be advised that as the setting is a sandbox, not all areas are necessarily scaled to the PCs power level. Sometimes being cautious, parleying, or even running away are advisable to fighting.

Also, I will be using most of the optional rules including disease, and repairing technology. Initiative will be by group with a roll of d6 to speed things up.

If any player (s) gain the Plane shift mutation, I assume it was used once, if out of curiosity if nothing else. As per the rules I will generate randomly the dimension type which your PC has opened a portal to.

Languages- all PCs speak Common, which sounds surprisingly similar to English. As per the rules, the Int bonus allows PCs to know other languages. However as the characters are all level 1, leave the extra "slots" blank. In the course of the game PCs with open slots can learn a language (like figuring out a tech) as the game progresses.

 In regards to setting, in Mutant Future the setting is an implied stand in for our earth. The apocalypse's cause is unknown to the characters, and how much time has passed since the time of the Ancients is unclear as well. Many local communities have their own timekeeping conventions, but the time reckoning most places at least recognize is the calender calculated by the sage monks of the Bodhisattva Elvis. By their reckoning it is May in the 475th Year of the King.

The World is at a quasi medieval level and has changed in climate, geograpy and culture since the Ancients' time. So there won't be as many obvious one to one correlations as there were in Gamma World in regards to geography, place names etc... 

Also, PCs know vaguely of tech, like magic items in D&D. PCs have heard stories or seen pictures of the Ancients before the Bad Times. So there is a rudimentary familiarity with guns, robots and some tech.

Finally, it is assumed the PCs left their homes back east to escape; to get away from ostracism for being a mutant or android;because of war, famine or some other calamity. The map you posses has some landmarks that are labeled but many spaces are still blank. The trader that provided the map gave few details except that the settlements around Slimy Lake had food and shelter.

Ok I think that's enough. I await questions, character ideas, and comments.

Thanks!


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 14, 2010)

Ahh I did forget one more thing. Gaining mutations is random, so once everyone rolls a character, a playe may have a duplicate power that another player has, or may find himself with two powers that negate each other. 

If this occurs, the player or players may opt for your friendly Mutant Lord to reroll the offending power or powers to get rid of duplications.

Ok, now that's enough.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2010)

I would like a mutant animal.  Exact type undecided though if you have input on the possibilities I'm considering that would be great.  So far I'm considering an armadillo, a fox, or a giant slug.

Here is the link to my rolls for the character so far.  So, that would be two physical mutations and three mental mutations.  Starting with the physical and going down the line I would end up with:
_Physical_
-Albinism (drawback)
-Increased physical attribute (Strength)
_Mental_
-Acute Hyper Healing
-Atrophied Cerebellum (drawback)
-Teleport

[sblock=Stats] First set of stats rolled = 3d6=13, 3d6=3, 3d6=11, 3d6=9, 3d6=12, 3d6=13
First set of stats rolled that didn't have a net negative modifier = 3d6=12, 3d6=16, 3d6=8, 3d6=10, 3d6=10, 3d6=17
Grub is currently calculated with the first set.  Grub is now calculated using the second set of stats (Thanks, ML).[/sblock]
Gold = 3d8=6 = 60 gold.
hit points = 16d6=56
natural attack(claw) damage = 1d6=1 = 1d4

[sblock]*GRUB*
Lawful mutant animal (Armadillo)
*Level* 1; *XP* 0

*STATISTICS*
*Strength* 17
-- +2 to hit, damage, & forcing doors
*Dexterity* 10 (12 -2M)
*Constitution* 16
*Intelligence* 8 (10 -2M)
-- -5% technology roll modifier
*Willpower* 10
*Charisma* 8
-- +1 reaction adjustment; 3 retainers; 6 morale (retainers)

*COMBAT STATS*
*HP* 56
*AC* 6
_Attacks*_
-Quarterstaff +2 (1d6+2)
-Claw +2 (1d4+2)
-Sling +0 (1d4)
*+3d6 damage with hand-to-hand weapons
*-2 to hit during daylight

*MUTATIONS*
_Physical_
Albinism (drawback)
-- -2 to hit during daylight
Increased physical attribute (Strength)
-- +3d6 damage with hand-to-hand weapons
_Mental_
Acute Hyper Healing
1/week: heal at 4x normal rate & pain and fatigue free for 24 hours
Atrophied Cerebellum (drawback)
-- -2 to Dexterity and Intelligence
Teleport
-- may teleport up to 20 miles distant; modifiers based on familiarity

*GEAR*
Quarterstaff (2g; 4lbs.)
Sling +10 stones (2g; 5lbs.)
Studded leather armor (30g; 20lbs.)
Backpack (2g; 2lbs.)
-Spyglass (15g; 1lb.)
-Bedroll (1s; 5lbs.)
-5 days trail rations (25s; 5lbs.)
-waterskin (1g; 4lbs.)
Shovel (2g; 8lbs.)
*Encumbrance* 54lbs.
3 gold; 4 silver

*DESCRIPTION*
Grub is shorter than the average human but very bulky.  Despite being from armadillo stock Grub is semi-upright and somewhat humanoid though his body structure gives him a very hunch-backed appearance.  He is an albino and the thick bands of knobby skin covering his back are covered with patches of spiky white hair.  His arms and legs are stubby and the thick fingers of his hands have long, tough, claw-like nails.  Since his skin and eyes are so sensitive to the sun Grub wears a large hooded robe and strips of leather tied around his face with thin slits to protect his eyes yet still leave him able to see.  Despite having claws capable of use in combat, Grub prefers to carry a long rusty pipe for use as a quarterstaff.  One end of the staff has a couple of holes and Grub likes to whirl the weapon over his head so that it makes a combined moaning and whistling sound.

*BACKGROUND*
_Grub! Grub!_
Grub isn't the brightest creature and he doesn't have much, if any, formal learning but he knows what he likes.  He likes grubs.  He likes his pipe-staff and he really likes the sound that it makes when he whirls it around over his head.  Even though he has a hard time using it, his prized possession is an ancient spyglass that he keeps carefully stored in his pack.  He likes it when people laugh at funnies because it makes him laugh too.  He doesn't like it when villagers throw rocks at him because he's different.  The last time that happened he decided it was wrong and he left the village with a couple of other mutants disliked by the locals.  The others talked about Slimy Lake.  He didn't really care about the 'treasure' they talked about but he thought it might be nice if they found some money.  Now that they've arrived, it looks like a good place for grubs!
[/sblock]


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 15, 2010)

The prospect of an albino armadillo man seems nice although the slu would definately be interesting. You also choose a natural weapon for a animal. I assume armadillo would be claws, but Im not sure what slug would be-perhaps a short vestigial blobby, clubby tail?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 15, 2010)

I took a stab at the mutant plant concept and rolled up Deathvine the flying empath that is deadly to the touch. 

I rolled the stats 3 times as the first 2 were unplayable.
the first d6 is for mutations.

My mutations shaped up like this as I went strait down the line (physical/mental/plant):

Improved Sense (Smell)
Energy Retaining Cell Structure
Complete Wing Development
Phobia (Vehicles)
Empathy
Ability Boost
Dermal Poison Sap (Class 13)
Thermal Sensitivity (Cold)

I rerolled 2 of the mutations as I originally got empathy twice and animate seeds (though I'd gladly keep the seeds instead of getting thermal sensitivity, the worst drawback of the plant mutations.) I then went strait down the mutations rolling their specifics.

I was thinking of a mass of vines, all emmanating from a small central pod, that can compress its form into a roughly humanoid shape, that it then twines loosley in a long strip of black cloth. Several of the vines have a viscous membrane between them that form the being's wings. Among the vines are several sensory organs of various types including at least 2 "eyes", a nose and mouth that it maneuvers to the facial region when feigning humanoid form. Deathvine embodies the true neutrality of nature, not recognizing concepts like good or evil.

I have a couple technical questions with this system though:

How would a touch attack be handled. 
How are we handling HP (roll, average=3.5 per HD, 3/4=4.5 etc.)?
How are multiple attacks handled with PCs?


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome Vertexx.

The plant idea looks good to me. Your mutatons as listed now look good to me- a good mix poison and wings! To answer your questiions:

There is no touch attack per se. With the poison mutation, if the mutant is attacked in melee(not by a weapon but by a bare handed attack or monsters natural weapon) or physically attacks an opponent(again not with a weapon) the poison is triggered. Its a somewhat simpler and straightforward  mechanic, and a powerful mutation.

HP would be a straight roll, in the plants case roll a d6 as many times equal to your CON score.

With multiple attacks there really arent any for PCs unless given by a mutation, or by a weapon, like an automatic rifle.

I do have a question in regards to your attributes. Did you roll 3d6 for each attribut, ie 6 for STR, 6 for CON, etc.. I'm sorry if I was unclear, But I simply meant roll 3d6 six times and then assign those six to whichever stat you wish.

Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2010)

HMMMM

I used to love Gamma World...the theory of it, if not always the actual gameplay. 

Always up for a good mutant. Probably a humanoid mutant or an android. Need to give these rules a gander first...


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 15, 2010)

Shayuri- I know what you mean about theory vs practice. Hopefully we can do a bit better 

That seems to be four who have at least expressed interest to look at the rules..we might have a quorum...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 15, 2010)

For the touch attack I was thinking along the lines of just flying through enemy spaces (since there are no Attacks of Opportunity in this system), dragging my vines over them to discharge both my poison and electricity on anything I touch (like a jellyfish's tentacles). Making them die, or saving and taking 5d6 dmg (3d6 electricity and 2d6 poison).

 - sub question: would the "swooping attack" let my mutations do double dmg as well, or would that just be double "weapon" dmg?

I had a question about poison as well. 
Does it work on robots at all? Using real world examples like some of the more potent snake venoms, are a viralent enzyme that rapidly destroys tissues to aid in digestion, or a neurotoxin that paralyzes the nervous system. I would think any of the "death" class poisons would effect robotic organisms like an acid.

Does Empathy work on robots? Its a mental attack, but if they are just running programs how would it apply?

My set of stats are 9, 10, 12, 12, 15, 17. I am just waiting to get the attack questions cleared up before I decide if I need a high strength to hit or not, as I only have 2 stats with positive modifiers.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 15, 2010)

Vertexx

Let's see-

For an attack that you describe, a regular attack roll would be required, as there are no touch attacks.

As an aside I could see where no attack would be needed. For example if your character sucessfuly snuck up on a sleeping Pigman sentry, he could simply touch the Pigman as an action to adminster the poison. Even if the guard wasn't asleep but simply distracted or bored and motionless, no attack would be necessary if you could get close enough.

A swoop attack, like a charge, would do double melee damage, not mutation damage-in this case poison.

Poison would work on say replicant androids as they are organic. It would not work on synthetics or basic androids, or on most of the robot/cyborgs in the monster section unless otherwise stated.

Empathy is a bit of a gray area. It would I guess depend on the robot/android. It is assumed that most robots/androids are just running programs and have no real emotions. So Empathy for the most part wouldn't work. Although it would never hurt to try-there may be advanced androids running about with emotions.

An interesting side note would be Combat Empathy which refers to body language..one could argue that that mutation could work on robot types.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 16, 2010)

then deathvine's phobia of "other technology" is perfect for it as 2 of its 3 attacks don't work on tech.

Alrighty then Deathvine's stats are looking like:

Str 17
Dex 12
Con 12
Int 10
Wis 15
Cha 9

HP=35


----------



## Oni (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm interested.  

Str, Dex, Con, Int, Wil, Chr (3d6=10, 3d6=15, 3d6=14, 3d6=12, 3d6=9, 3d6=17)

Alright, I think I'll do a mutant human. 

Mutations: Physical, Mental (1d4=1, 1d4=1)

1 physical, 1 mental (1d100=47, 1d100=4)

Shriek and Accumulated Resistance.  Heh, disappointingly normal.  

Hit Points (14d6=50)

Starting Money (3d8=10) = 100gp 



I'll figure out the character sheet tomorrow.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 16, 2010)

I used to love the old Gamma World game. 

For poops and giggles I rolled up a mutated human. Extremely modest stats with anti-empathy so everyone wants to attack him, but he ended up with an array of defensive powers .

It was fun to roll up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about a synthetic android at this point...the ability to pick mutations seems quasi-vital. My dice-fu on Invisible Castle is TERRIBLE.

Anyway, just wanted to see if there's any differences in game starting situations for androids or other characters of artificial origin?


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 16, 2010)

Good to see everything progressing.

@Hero4hire chargen is almost a mini game in itself.

@Shayuri androids like mutants may find difficulty in some situations or communities.In others not.  Vague I know, but theres not permanent in game bias against a particular type.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 16, 2010)

The down side of the artificials, from what I can see, is that as they lvl up they can't improve physical stats like living characters can. But they are immune to poison ;p


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2010)

1) I rolled a three for one of my stats.   My pc also has the mental drawback of Atrophied Cerebellum.  What happens if I want to put the 3 into his Intelligence?

2) Is the natural weapon of a mutant animal considered a hand-to-hand weapon?

3) Probably missed it but I couldn't find base AC...


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 16, 2010)

Glass eye your PC would probably become close to non functioning. Technically there is no score below 3 or mod below -3, but your PC wouldn't be able to talk very well and would definitely have a hard time figuring out how to use any tech.

In Mutant Future the base AC is 9. AC is descending so it gets smaller with dex and armor modifiers.

Any natural weapon of a mutant animal horn, claw,  or tail etc would be considered a "hand to hand" or melee weapon IMHO. so the str bonus the mutation gives would be applied.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2010)

Okay! I think I'm about done with my android.

Synethetic humanoid android...decent stats, some interesting abilities, and an unexpectedly large amount of starting equipment thanks to a good money roll. 

In terms of role, Alecto is calm and intellectual and methodical...though she sometimes doesn't SEEM that way, since her brain and body work incredibly fast. She's a good ranged combatant, and very good at analyzing artifacts.

Background's fairly basic. Mostly like woke up without much memory in some kind of "escape pod" in the wasteland. Perhaps when some tech scavengers broke it open. Mistaking her for a living person, they took her back to some township where she stayed for a bit, helping them with their tech scavenging with her formidable skills.

Finally, after earning some money and getting some gear, she decided to seek out her fortune elsewhere...and so on.

Alecto
Synthetic Android (radiation reduced 1 lvl, +3 save vs heat/cold, immune poisons)
Level 1
Exp: 0/3000

Str 14 (+1 melee hit/damage)
Dex 16 (-2 AC, +2 ranged attack, +1 init)
Con 12
Int 14 (+5% tech roll)
Wil 10
Cha 9 (4 retainers, 7 morale)

Roll Lookup

Hit Points: 50
AC: 3 (9 -2 Dex, -4 armor)

"Mutations"
Energy Discharge: Electrical (4d6 dmg, 50' range)
Quickness (double move speed, 1/2 time for mental tasks, 2 atks/rnd)
Quick Mind (1/3 tech use time, +30% tech rolls, lie detection, mental atks roll 3x)

Money: 3gp
Roll Lookup

Longsword, 10gp, +1 hit, 1d8+1 dmg, 4lbs
Chainmail, 150gp, AC 5, 30lbs
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs
Flint/Steel, 2gp
4 days rations, 2gp, 4lbs
Waterskin 1gp, 4lbs


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2010)

Alvordian said:


> Glass eye your PC would probably become close to non functioning. Technically there is no score below 3 or mod below -3, but your PC wouldn't be able to talk very well and would definitely have a hard time figuring out how to use any tech.




Would it be 'cheating' to put the 3 in Intelligence since three seems to be the minimum stat number and I have an Int penalty (which would be effectively negated by this placement)?  Honestly, I think it would be amusing to play a pc with a three intelligence as long as you and everyone else didn't mind.  He wouldn't be a very complex character that's for sure but I'm kind of interested to see how it could work out.  Also, his mutations make him out to be more of a combat oriented character and putting the stat anywhere else just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Oni (Jan 17, 2010)

Clyde
Mutant Human 
Level 1
Exp: 0/3001

Str: 10 
Dex: 15 (-1 AC, +1 missile, +1 init)
Con: 14 
Int: 12
Wil: 9
Chr: 17 (-1 reaction, 6 retainers, 9 morale)

HP: 50/50
Radiation Resistance: 50/50
AC: 5 (4 with shield)

thac0: 19

Saves
Energy Attacks: 15
Poison or Death: 12
Stun Attacks: 14
Radiation: 13

Mutations: 
Shriek
Accumulated Resistance: Radiation

Equipment: 
9gp 9sp
Axe
Dagger
Shield
Shortbow
20 Arrows
Studded Leather
Waterskin
Backpack
Crowbar
Bedroll
Flint & Steel 
4 Trail Rations

Things were getting too ugly back home what with the roving packs of marauders moving in, Clyde decided it was time to move on, nothing worth fighting for there anyway.    

Appearance: Clyde resembles Willem Dafoe, but with a bigger mouth, lankier hair, and a wattle of loose skin on his throat.  

Mutations: A lifetime in radiation poisoned lands have granted him some resistance to its effects.  He was born with mutated vocal chords that he can manipulate by inflating the sack of skin on his throat like a bullfrog.  Also he's an excellent singer.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 17, 2010)

[sblock=Deathvine]
Mutant Plant
Lvl: 1
0/3000xp

Str 17 (+2 hit/dmg, or +11 hit/dmg when doubled)
 Dex 12
 Con 12
 Int 10
 Wis 15
 Cha 9 (4 retainers, 7 moral)

HP: 35/35
AC: 6 (Studded Leather Armor) 

Mutations:
Improved Sense: Smell 180ft range, cannot be surprised by anything upwind
Energy Retaining Cell Structure: 3d6 electricity 
Complete Wing Development: Membrane stretched between several vines
Empathy: 90ft range
Ability Boost: Double any attribute for 1d10 rounds, 1/day
Dermal Poison Sap (Class 13: death or 2d6 dmg)
Thermal Sensitivity (Cold)
Phobia: Other Tech (Robots, Vehicles etc.)

Rolls

Gear: (200gp)
Backpack 2gp, 2lbs
Polearm (Scythe) 7gp, 10lbs
Studded Leather Armor Strip 30gp, 20lbs
Donkey 8g
- Pack Saddle 15g, 15lbs
- Waterskins X20 20g, 80lbs
- Rations (P) X40 40g, 40lbs
- Chickens X2 (cages) 4c, 2lbs
- Poles (10ft) X2 4s, 16lbs
- Torches (16) 6s, 16lbs
- 77gp, 8sp, 8cp

Description:
Deathvine wraps a long, wide strip of studded leather around its "arms, legs and torso" and wheres a hood with mask to further disguise its true nature. It does this to move among the skittish "warm" talking races without them just attacking on sight. Everything carried by Deathvine is coated in a black sap that is quite deadly to the touch (class 13 poison) including its wire wrapped scythe, and inside the goo on any exposed "flesh" occasionally crackles with electricity between the gaps in the armor.
When not pretending to look human, Deathvine is truely terrifying to behold. A mass of vines flapping through the air and pouncing down on prey in the open prarrie by moonlight. 
The voice of Deathvine is also haunting as it sounds like several voices of varying pitch, from a lilting saprano to a deep base, speaking in perfect unison.

Background:
Nobody knows how long the Deathvine has floated along on the breezes above Slime Lake or even how many of them there are, least of all the Deathvine itself. Flying with its dextrous wings and holding most of its vines in roughly humanoid shape, along with vines trailing out from its lower end it can look like the classic depiction of the skeletal robed embodiment of death from ancient human lore. The blackened scythe it carries does nothing to lessen the image's shock value either.
A couple times a year while flying through the dusky air, just before a rain, a plume of seeds drift out of the Deathvine's wings to be scattered by the oncoming stormwinds. Nobody that has ever seen this knows whether it has gender, and as far as anyone knows it is too dangerous to study.
Wild animals do well to stay out of vines reach as its poison and electrical cell structure takes it off the menu for just about everything.
Deathvine does get lonely every once in a while and so seeks out the other talking races for company. Since the ability to talk doesn't make a race intelligent, only slightly ammusing. So it sought out others that the big groups of "talky races" didn't like either. 
Staying mostly in "guise" it found one of those scary metal and plastic things that didn't immediately try to throw metal or fire at it, and instead wanted to talk a while. Later others joined the campfire at night, some thanks to its emathic ability to calm their emotions and some not. The giant armadillo-thing wasn't really too talkative but would still laugh at jokes and smile in a friendly way at Deathvine, which it found it liked quite a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 17, 2010)

Glasseye- It wouldn't necessarily be cheating to dump the 3 into Int. I could be a ratbastard and have your mod be at -4, but I won't. However, RP considerations aside, your PC would be at a fairly big disadvantage in trying out how to figure any tech that came along. For your character idea CHA might be a good dump stat. That said, it makes no difference to me.

Vertexx-

1. The use of the trample would be subjective and perhaps situational I guess. Given thats theres nothing to suggest Deathvine has enormous bulk or size I would still say that in most cases it would be a regular attack.

2. Deathvine can "eat" from photosynthesis if you wish. This is a two edged sword however if you are kept from sunlight for any given amount of time. He would still have to take water to survive as well. I leave this decision re the food to you, but he would have to either eat or depend on photosynthesis.

3. I have no problem with the scyhte and am not going to quibble over 5 pounds here and there with starting equipment.

4. No bonus rolls.PCs begin at level 1.

5. A certain state like dermal posion sap does not grant an immunity unless you have it with your race or mutation. The plant poison you have is assumed to be unique; monsters are under the same limitations, mostly.

6. The abilty boost doesnt make sense only if you limit it to str and attack. For some PCs they may have a low str and doubling may not help for attack. And in many cases you may wish to double another stat like int for purposes of figuring out a piece of tech, or cha to be more diplomatic.

Also, the dermal sap and electrical attacks only work when you make bare contact with another creature not with a weapon. I like the Grim Reaper vibe, too.

Il look over your PCs in the next day and then we'll get going..looking good so far everyone!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 17, 2010)

After reading the sample combat, I am so dead anyways with the most basic creatures being able to dole out 20 dmg each round. 

How come I couldn't apply my poison to my weapon? Its a sap, so smearing my weapon across my body should be able to coat the scythe easily (Applying poison to a weapon is one the most basic of rpg strategies there is). And if my vines (hands) are electrified why wouldn't the electricity be able to travel down a metal weapon (while both attacking and taking attacks with metal melee weapons)? If you were to tap a sword to a powerline, even if only holding a leather grip you would still get shocked as the weapon is like a lightning rod pointed at your chest. My dad worked electrical and saw a guy wearing rubber gloves touch a metal pole to a power line accidentally. It blew a hole through his stomach the size of a grapefruit even though the pole was touching the ground.

I'm trying to figure out a way to either effectively use a touch attack or use my powers through a weapon, so my powers can actually be effective in combat. Walking down a crowded sidewalk (New York for example) you bump shoulders with almost everyone you pass (whos space you pass through). Your not making attacks but if you were shuffling your feet you would still shock them with static electricity. 

Since the system leaves so many questions unanswered, I'm drawing on real world experiences and examples to try and fill in the blank spots in a logical way. If its getting annoying just tell me and I'll stop 

The description of mutant plant says to refer to the mutant animal, so could I have a natural attack (vine)? This would solve all the problems as I would then have a base dmg for vine attacks above the 1 of unarmed. My concept is swopping dive attacks considering Deathvine's low hp and AC, but it defeats the purpose if the double dmg is 2, ya know?

I was thinking for its mask, either going with the concept for a skull, or one of those old, porcelin china doll masks that was chipped and faded. I don't know which would be creepier 

I wanted to wrap a wire around the handle portion of the weapon and around a vine so whenever my Phobia kicks in and I drop my weapon from my "hands", it doesn't go twirling down through the air to shatter on the rocks. It will still take an action to retrieve it once my mind returns but it won't be gone gone (think improvised locking gauntlet from D&D or Ninja Scroll).


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 17, 2010)

Vertexx- I wouldn't worry about hit points, which I know sounds easy for me to say, but your character is going to ok as far as survivability.

The poision mutation works basically like that of a toad, its primarily a defensive mechanism, but if you touch or attack another creature, or they touch or attack you they'll get poisoned-and your poison could easily dispatch a creature that fails a save. Its a potent mutation and as written I won't combine with another attack.

The electrical discharge is the same and requires a physical contact hand to hand attack, or being touched by another.

As I said those two mutations are  primarily defensive, but you alone could end an encounter pretty quickly. Even if you do an ordinary melee attack with the scythe, if you are attacked in melee you would poison one assailant just by them touching you and possibily killing it; if another attacks in the same round you could zap that one- again it wouldn't be as an attack but a purely defensive move if you are hit. In addition you can fly as means of evasion. You have some nice mutations and regardless of your current HP and AC you are pretty formidable.

I like the idea of the scythe being "hung" off the vine, like a sheathed sword essentially.

A porcelein doll face would be creepy.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm pretty certain Grub is finished (post 11).


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok we have four characters that seem to be shaping up nicely, if not nearly complete. 

Grub, armadillo mutant animal (GlassEye)
Deathvine, mutant plant viney grim reaper (Vertexx69)
Alecto, synthetic android (Shayuri)
Clyde, mutant human (Oni)

I'm awaiting Walking Dad to see if he's still interested. I'll shoot for a Tuesday start of the game unless anyone has objections, so you have till then to polish them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2010)

I will try to politely bow out of this. But it looks like you already got a fine group.

Maybe in another game. Happy gaming!


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 18, 2010)

Well If Walking Dad isnt playing I'll round out the team.

*SLADE*





Race: Pure Human
Align: Neutral

STR 10 
DEX 17 (AC-2, Missile +2, Init +1)
CON 15 
INT 16 (Tech +10%)
WIL 5 
CHA 12

HP 72 
AC 5 
THAC0 19

SAVES
Energy Attacks: 15
Poison or Death: 12
Stun Attacks: 14
Radiation: 13

EQUIPMENT
Heavy Crossbow
Case of 30 Heavy Quarrels
Spear
Leather Armor
Backpack
5 days unpreserved
2 days preserved rations
winter blanket
waterskin
5 sp

Rolls
character abilities (3d6=5, 3d6=17, 3d6=9, 3d6=10, 3d6=13, 3d6=12)
money (3d8=6)
HP (15d8=72)


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 18, 2010)

hero4hire welcome aboard...wow we actually have a cross section of the races, which has never happened in any game I've played before.

Barring any problems I'll put up the first IC post tomorrow. I'm flexible as to posting frequency, although more is obviously better.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 18, 2010)

Are you saying that even if I do hit with an unarmed attack that I can't use both my poison and electricity at the same time, even though thats how its written in the book? If so I'd like to reroll the electricity for a different beneficial mutation as it is redundant with my poison if they don't work together. (I rolled Gamma Eyes=37that does Class 10 radiation dmg 1d10=10) which gives me a ranged attack that would be very useful.

Did you think about the natural weapon at all?

I have an extra 100gp if anyone needs to borrow some for starting gear. 

Can we start with any healing tech stuff like Survival Kits, Medi-spray I, or Stim A shots?


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 18, 2010)

No I was simply using the poison and electricity routine as an example. You can combine them as you see fit. The poison is always "on" if you will, while the electrical discharge (at least the way I've always interpreted it) can be unleashed when you wish. 

Deathvine may want to wear gloves if he needs to give a fellow party member a "hand"...   although he could perhaps stop secreting it when he's not in battle..just for RPing purposes.

Sorry for the confusion.

No natural weapons, mutant animals are the only ones that gain that. 

And no medkits of the like, at least to start.

Did you decide if Deathvine is going to eat conventionally or photosynthesize? You can even have him tap water from the  shallow ground if you wish.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think with the food route, more of a hunter type plant. I'm buying a donkey to carry rations and water and the like since I can only carry 36lbs with me while flying, which is taken up by my weapon and armor. One of the other party members can guide him while I'm flitting about.

I'd like the ability to stop secreting the poison for roleplaying purposes if Deathvine needed to. 

So YES to the using poison and electricity on the same unarmed attack.
NO to poison being applied to any weapon.

Yes or No - to discharging electricty through a metal weapon? Wrapping wire along the length of the wooden "staff" part to the blade of the scythe for no appreciable added weight?


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 18, 2010)

Alvordian said:


> hero4hire welcome aboard...wow we actually have a cross section of the races, which has never happened in any game I've played before.
> 
> Barring any problems I'll put up the first IC post tomorrow. I'm flexible as to posting frequency, although more is obviously better.




Yeah I figured I'd round out the races..Though mutant humans are my favorite.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 19, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> I think with the food route, more of a hunter type plant. I'm buying a donkey to carry rations and water and the like since I can only carry 36lbs with me while flying, which is taken up by my weapon and armor. One of the other party members can guide him while I'm flitting about.
> 
> I'd like the ability to stop secreting the poison for roleplaying purposes if Deathvine needed to.
> 
> ...




Yes to poison and electricity both in defense and offense. No to poison being applied to a weapon.

No to discharging through a weapon or conductor. Although you could apply electricity against or through an inanimate item, (to damage a machine for instance)  it would most likely destroy or damage the item and make the attack lose it potency. I don't want to get into the science of these things since this is science fantasy. But your mutation could be used in such circumstances outside combat should the need arise.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 19, 2010)

@hero4hire- I appreciate that, but if you truly wish to make a mutant you can just keep your ability rolls.

Although I think pure humans are pretty underestimated in the game since they are not as flashy as mutants. But their saves and hit points are usually the best and they can survive alot of punishment.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had one of the best times ever RPGing as a plain human amongst a group of phychics and magic users in an old Paladium game. It all comes down to how the one running it handles the situation. The idea of the old fashioned gunslinger thrown into the mix with the armadillo guy, the frog guy, the robot and the flying plant is extremely appealing ;p

Will we continue to mutate as levels are gained? Like an extra beneficial mutation of our type every 4 levels or something from the residual radiation in our bodies? 

Or maybe we could find a monster that does minimum radiation dmg to keep as a pet to force mutations  with the 5 failed rad saves per day thing. J/K


----------



## Oni (Jan 19, 2010)

Alvordian said:


> Although I think pure humans are pretty underestimated in the game since they are not as flashy as mutants. But their saves and hit points are usually the best and they can survive alot of punishment.




I was really tempted to make a pure human 17d8 for HP would have been pretty beefy, but I couldn't resist the opportunity to roll for mutations.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok putting up IC thread in Playing the Game. Please purchase the last of your equipment-like Deathvine's mule and food.

I'm flexible on posting, so we'll see what pace we fall into...

Game On!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok I've bought everything I could fit on the donkey, so that should just about do it.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 19, 2010)

This is why I love Mutant Future. Its the only game were a scythe wielding sentient vine plant can buy a donkey.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, that or Gamma World. 

Of course, a -lot- of Mutant Future looks cribbed over from Gamma World.

Which is fine with me.

I do have questions regarding our gang/group/party/etc. Chief among them...do we have some kind of collective backstory? How did we meet? Where? Do we have a common purpose? What is it? How long have we known each other?

These are questions not just for the GM, but for us all.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 19, 2010)

For the most part I leave that to you. For purposes of the game, you all had to leave the east because things were bad. Travel is safer in groups so somewhere along the line you joined up, with the general purpose of heading here, where its rumored to be better.

Your purpose apart from survival is the same as any adventuring group in a rpg, which is up to you. But for now, you are mostly strangers in a strange land.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yes, I may have forgotten to mention that the scale of the map is 1 hex=5 miles. I'll  rectify that on the opening IC thread, too.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2010)

Another question - I note that androids of whatever type are pretty much disliked/distrusted by all races by default.

But it also notes that synthetic androids are fairly hard to tell apart from humans. Does that mean Alecto can pass herself off as a human, as long as she doesn't get cut up in front of folks?

I'll assume that by now she's probably had to fix herself more than once, so she knows what she is...if not necessarily who built her or why.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 19, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Another question - I note that androids of whatever type are pretty much disliked/distrusted by all races by default.
> 
> But it also notes that synthetic androids are fairly hard to tell apart from humans. Does that mean Alecto can pass herself off as a human, as long as she doesn't get cut up in front of folks?
> 
> I'll assume that by now she's probably had to fix herself more than once, so she knows what she is...if not necessarily who built her or why.




Androids like those with obvious mutations may not be trusted by those that or mostly "normal." In general, androids are at the bottom of the trust ladder, but this can vary by community. But in general, synthetics look close enough to normal humans that only an intimate situation or a wound would give away his identity.

I assume Alecto knows what she is, too.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the idea of a collective backstory and am willing to entertain other ideas to make Grub work out with whatever works with everyone else.

I assumed that Grub was from an enclave that favored pure humans and mutants with less noticeable mutations.  Grub though somewhat humanoid in appearance is still obviously a mutated animal.  Probably from the surrounding area full of somewhat hostile mutants, he was considered much less than human and treated like a slave and pushed around and abused whenever the villagers felt like it.  With no recourse to stop or prevent it and not being the brightest Grub didn't realize it could be different until someone planted the seed that it didn't have to be that way.  Once he made up his mind, he left.  Beyond that, I hadn't considered much so if you have ideas to integrate everyone together I would like to hear them.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 20, 2010)

I put a tiny bit of the others in my background as a beginning that could give the others ideas to expand on in their own backgrounds.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry was away from the 'puter past 2 days.

I'll stick with the Human.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 21, 2010)

So westward ho, then?


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 21, 2010)

Yessir!


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 21, 2010)

Shayuri- I first apologize for leaving Alecto in the dust. It wasn't my intention..my defense is that I'm on a netbook and saw five replies and missed the fact one of those wasn't yours.

As to intiiative, I'm doing the rolls. The party has initiative. I can post results if you wish, I was simply trying to keep thread clutter down.

You can delay an action if you wish. Initiative is by group, so everyone can act when they have time to post. You can make your actions contingent on other actions and I'll sort it out.

Also, I have a great love/hate relationship with encumbrance in rpgs.They've mostly been tedious to track and mostly unrealistic. Mutant Future, like its progenitor Basic D&D doesn't take in account above average STR scores. 

Since encumbrance is an optional rule, I will for the time being have everyone's base tactical/encounter/run speed be 120/40/120. Given the abstract nature of messageboard games I don't think is too unfair.

Common sense should prevail, though. Weight still impacts flying and swimming. Trying an arduous climb or jump will be affected by what you carry. It will be easier to sneak up on an enemy without equipment or armor (or even boots) than with. Carrying a treasure chest or a fellow wounded comrade will hamper movement.

I will of course let everyone know the risks involved should such a situation arise. These situations may set up interesting tactical problems with real risks involved, but its not my intention to kill off a PC over anything so minor without fair warning.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2010)

No need to apologize. I was a bit slow in posting, and as a rule of thumb it's -always- better to keep things moving than to wait on a slowbie. 

I wanted to work out what Alecto's relationship to the others was before I posted, but I let that delay me unduly. If anyone should be apologizing it's me. 

Thanks for the input about game mechanics. Alecto will delay until the spider is within 50 yards, then use her electric attack. 

Note, the description for that power does say 50 feet...are we changing that to yards?


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> ...I wanted to work out what Alecto's relationship to the others was before I posted...




Sorry, I hesitated to make suggestions for other people's pc histories.  Guess I'll go ahead and make some suggestions for Grub & Alecto, at least.  Other ideas may follow later.  In Alecto's history you say she was found in some sort of pod, awakened by scavengers and ended up working on tech in some settlement.  That settlement could have been the very mutant unfriendly enclave where Grub was raised as a slave and treated so poorly.  Alecto knew she was an android but the people of the enclave didn't and so they treated her with a decent amount of respect and she gained a fair amount of status based on her apparent lack of mutations (I hope this is true, I haven't really taken a close look at your pc mutations) and skill with technology.  Perhaps Grub was occasionally told to help her with menial chores so that she could concentrate more on working with the enclaves supplies of tech.  An off hand comment or two about Grub's standing in the enclave (and maybe a musing why he didn't change it) set Grub to thinking about his freedom.

An accident of some sort revealed that Alecto is an android and the villager's reacted poorly.  Suddenly Alecto is worse off than Grub: the villager's consider her _property_ and treat her with a hostility just shy of violence since they feel that she has deliberately deceived them.  Finding herself in an untenable situation Alecto makes a fair assessment of the work she has done for the enclave and takes some gear and gold in compensation and leaves the village.  This coincides with the Grub's decision to leave and they both find themselves leaving the village in the wee hours of the morning...

This is a lot of detail for a 'suggestion' but you can take and leave whatever parts might interest you.  The main point for Grub and Alecto would be the comments by Alecto that set Grub to thinking and their decision to leave on the same night.  Everything else is 'take it or leave it' as you see fit.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2010)

Whoa! That's some great stuff!

I like the overall shape of what you have here...I have a few ideas for tinkering with it, but they're fairly superficial...

More when I've more time to post.

Thanks a lot, Glasseye!


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Whoa! That's some great stuff!
> 
> I like the overall shape of what you have here...I have a few ideas for tinkering with it, but they're fairly superficial...
> 
> ...




You're welcome.  And revise anything you see fit.

Oddly enough I read the OOC and posted this _before_ I read the IC thread where Alecto muses on the reactions of people discovering she's an android and feeling deceived and betrayed.  Sweet little bit of parallel thought there.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 22, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> No need to apologize. I was a bit slow in posting, and as a rule of thumb it's -always- better to keep things moving than to wait on a slowbie.
> 
> I wanted to work out what Alecto's relationship to the others was before I posted, but I let that delay me unduly. If anyone should be apologizing it's me.
> 
> ...




Yea, its on old and sort of quirky rule, but outside-ie not in a dungeon -ranges and movement change into yards.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok a few housekeeping things. First, if no one objects, I will do the die rolling just for expediency's sake.

Next just as a reminder xp in Mutant Future is given just not for combat. As an old school rule set it gives xp for gold. 1 gp=1 xp when looting dungeons.

I will also give xp for special story awards or great RP'ing.

In addition, I will give bonus xp for exploration. If the party goes to a particularly remote location, or a dangerous one, or discovers a place long lost to the world, there will be an xp bonus.

Finally to keep my sanity in referring to character sheets, Ive posted a campaign page over at Obsidian Portal. Its kinda bare bones right now with your  basic PC sheets up.

Thanks.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you want us to post our sheets over there? Because the character tab is empty currently.


----------



## Alvordian (Jan 23, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> Do you want us to post our sheets over there? Because the character tab is empty currently.




The character sheets right now are on the Party sidebar on the Home tab. I just havent gotten around to filling the character tab or putting anything else there.

EDIT: Apparently any character designated as a PC goes to the sidebar; the character tab is for NPCs I guess.


----------



## Alvordian (Feb 4, 2010)

*XP Awards and other XP related stuff*

XP so far 70 each for defeating the spider.

As I spoke before, I want to encourage exploration and spur on some of you characters in game motivations with some meta game awards. Therefore, I will award bonus xp for exploring/ achievements:

Reaching the Farm Town: 50 xp
Visiting the Fishing Village: 50 xp
Visiting/exploring the Island Ruins: 100 xp
Exploring all the Lumpy Hills: 200 xp
Visiting the Shrine and making an offering: 300 xp
Exploring the Dome: 200 xp
Climbing the highest peak in the Craggy Mountains 1000 xp
Swimming to the bottom of Slimy Lake: 1000 xp
Going to the center of the Glowing Maw: 2000 xp
Seeing a Gamma Wyrm fly overhead: 100 xp
Riding a Gamma Wyrm: 500 xp
Finding a functioning wheeled vehicle of the Ancients: 400 xp


----------

